
Picplz will shut down permanently - antr
http://picplz.com/
======
kungfooey
It would be nice if they offered a bulk download. Selecting individual photos
to download is less than optimal.

------
temphn
This gives new meaning to winner-take-all. Either a billion dollar acquisition
or bust! You have to wonder whether someone else might be interested in
acquiring a competent company in the space for something short of $1 billion,
though.

~~~
nirajd
a billion or bust..on to the next one? seems like they take their arsenal (vc
money) and navigate down a list of ideas.

